# Isomac Zaffiro temperature sensor.



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

This is why I could smell burning plastic when I made a coffee earlier.

Looks like the temperature sensor (bottom image) has failed in a flashy burny fashion.

I'm guessing it's the temperature sensor since it's clamped to the top of the boiler.

The sleeved bit seems to be a thermal fuse. As far as I can tell, that's okay, as it was only the sleeze that was damaged due to the sparking/heat from the failed sensor.

Anyone know where to get bits for an Isomac Zaffiro? It's about 5-6 years old and this is the first thing to have gone wrong with it.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like the thermostat in this schematic:

http://www.coffee-shop.com.pl/sklep/rysunki/Zaffiro-Parts.pdf

ChrisCoffee in the usa is probably your best bet, think the thermostats are notorious for failure on the isomac's.

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/better-thermostat-for-isomac-zaffiro-t8369.html

Or you could try bellabarista, they may be worth a shot. But note, it may be a good excuse to replace it with a PID.

PID linky:

http://home.earthlink.net/~mrfuss/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Twitter suggests Ferrari's Coffee may be able to assist


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

I called BellaBarista as they had been recommended elsewhere. They don't stock these parts any more as they no-longer do Isomac machines. They did recomment Traders Coffee ( http://www.coffeebay.co.uk ) who had the right part in stock. Was dispatched yesterday and this morning, I have a working coffee machine again.

As for A PID... perhaps.. maybe, one day. I'll add it to the list of projects after the race bike, the Stirling engine and god knows what else










Thanks for the help.

a


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

feef said:


> I called BellaBarista as they had been recommended elsewhere. They don't stock these parts any more as they no-longer do Isomac machines. They did recomment Traders Coffee ( http://www.coffeebay.co.uk ) who had the right part in stock. Was dispatched yesterday and this morning, I have a working coffee machine again.
> 
> As for A PID... perhaps.. maybe, one day. I'll add it to the list of projects after the race bike, the Stirling engine and god knows what else
> 
> ...


Hope it's not one of the vapor bulb stats, or that it lasts a while


----------

